# Some general questions on breeder ethics



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there! I just started getting into the cat community, and I'm just trying to get a general grasp of knowledge about things. I'm a part of the rat community and our breeding ethics are pretty strict. 

Is it acceptable to post ads on places like craigslist, kijiji, the newspaper, etc?

Do y'all keep both of the sexes in the same house hold? 

Do you have designated rooms for your cats (cat room, where they stay, eat and birth and stuff)

I read the sticky on breeding but I just needed some clarification. 

Thanks! I'm really just curious


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

To get into breeding the first step would be to find a good reputable breeder (not some backyard yahoo) of the breed you are interested in. Buy a show quality cat from them and have it fixed. Ask them to mentor you while you show your cat and get involved in the community.

Once you learn the breed and study up on genetics you can purchase a female your mentor can help you find a stud so the match will improve the quality of the breed you chose(If you're not working to improve the breed, there is really no point in your breeding your cat). Your mentor will help walk you through it step by step. They'll also be able to help you write up a proper contract for when you sell your kits and teach you how to screen potential owners for good homes.

If you find a good breeder to mentor you, you should be ready to breed your first female in a few years.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh no, I'm not looking to be mentored, I just really like to know what isn't and what is acceptable for breeders in the cat community. I'm far too young and too inexperienced with cats to even think about breeding.

I just get curious about the differences and seeing "breeders" posting on craigslist, it makes me question their ethics because i read that most breeders have or should have waiting lists/homes lined up.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, most responsible breeders have homes lined up for all their kittens before they breed their cats.

A lot of what you see on craigslist isn't always reputable breeders, just BYB trying to make a few bucks on domestic short/long hairs that resemble purebred cats.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I think this is a good article, from TICA ... just my opinion of course.

http://www.tica.org/members/publications/brochures/breeder.pdf


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Not everyone works the same way, and I'm not a breeder, but my general opinion is:


> Is it acceptable to post ads on places like craigslist, kijiji, the newspaper, etc?


Not really. Seeing as I can check though most of those ads and the listing are for backyard breeders or mills, often from people trying to pass their animals off as purebred. I would not be checking those places for a real purebred, so I think this would put in question the type of people interested in the animals to start with (have they done any research, or is that just a super coll looking cat they found for sale online while looking for a computer?).

I realise some breeders have no problem posting amongst these sorts of ads, but I feel a good breeder should only need their website to advertise these days. I feel if they have quality kittens for sale with all the proper testing done they shouldn't need to branch out to places like Cragslist, they should have a demand for their kittens and possibly a waiting list before breeding their cats. This would be the responsible thing to do, instead of looking everywhere for homes only after they are born.



> Do y'all keep both of the sexes in the same house hold?


Some breeders don't, some do. I think with dogs it's more common to find stud services, but you don't see this much with cats... so the cats are often all under the same roof.


> Do you have designated rooms for your cats (cat room, where they stay, eat and birth and stuff)


Yes, they should. If a breeder didn't have this I wouldn't give them the time of day.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Yes, most responsible breeders have homes lined up for all their kittens before they breed their cats.
> 
> A lot of what you see on craigslist isn't always reputable breeders, just BYB trying to make a few bucks on domestic short/long hairs that resemble purebred cats.


That's what I always thought, but I thought maybe it was different for different type of animal breeders. 



NebraskaCat said:


> I think this is a good article, from TICA ... just my opinion of course.
> 
> http://www.tica.org/members/publicat...es/breeder.pdf


Awesome! That's the standards I would uphold for a breeder too, I'm glad I'm right on track.


How many litters does a reputable breeder have in their schedule? With rats (I don't breed rats either), a good breeder can have 3-5, with 5 being a bit high and on the edge of irresponsible, but the litter sizes are much larger and they go into heat more frequently.

What's the general opinion on showing cats at shows? I'm personally a big proponent because it's upholding animals to a breed standard and making the animal better (Which is what breeding is supposed to be right?)


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

If you happen to check this thread again, there is an article on the FBRL called 13 questions to ask a breeder, that goes into a lot of the kind of issues you might be wanting to know. 
I do remember it's outdated in one way, that it says that the older type of Siamese can't be shown. but they are now shown in TICA and have had Championship status since 2010


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Yes, they should. If a breeder didn't have this I wouldn't give them the time of day.


I'm of two minds on this. I do believe that a Queen with kits needs a safe room for just her and the babies, but I firmly believe the cats should be pets and not just baby machines. Having a room set up as a 'playroom' for the cats (posts, tosy, ect) would be fine, and having a Queen with her kittens separated from the rest of the cats would be fine...but if they kept all their cats only in one room I wouldn't be ok with that. (Exception being the male, since he may need to be restricted to prevent unwanted pregnancies/spraying behaviors.)



Astarael said:


> How many litters does a reputable breeder have in their schedule? With rats (I don't breed rats either), a good breeder can have 3-5, with 5 being a bit high and on the edge of irresponsible, but the litter sizes are much larger and they go into heat more frequently.


Personally I'd be very wary if they had two or more/year. Sure, kittens are cute, but IMO they should be breeding because they're planning on keeping a kitten - not to sell for money. IME a good breeder is happy if they break even, breeding more than twice a year would be a huge financial investment and could backfire. Plus an individual Queen shouldn't be bred more than about 3-4 times total, after that she should be spayed and retired from the breeding program.



Astarael said:


> What's the general opinion on showing cats at shows? I'm personally a big proponent because it's upholding animals to a breed standard and making the animal better (Which is what breeding is supposed to be right?)


I think it's great, but it isn't the only important step. health testing IMO is more important. I don't mean just a basic vet check (although that is also important) I mean x-rays in breeds with hip issues, eye checks, ect. true testing for health that the breed is prone to is the #1 priority on my list.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

How cool! Thanks for all the info. I didn't know you could health test potential mother cats (are they called Queens? thats so cool!) and father kitties. I really enjoyed reading about all the information


----------

